# 2006 maxima se lcd screen



## Sandalius (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, my dad just gave me his 06 maxima, i was looking at buying a 10, but i got the 06 for free, anyways i was wondering if there is anyway i can replace the lcd screen, the controlls, cd and cassette players, and the air controls, with something like what they have in the 10 models. thanks


----------



## NiZMo1o1 (May 8, 2010)

you can replace the LCD and also the Headunit...

here is some helpful link
Audio & Electronics


----------

